# Add tsp to new dishwasher detergents?



## Jazan

After noticing poor performance by our dishwasher I learned that in July 2010 many states banned tsp from the dishwasher detergents. Most of the manufacturers have banned it on their own in other states. I have read that some people are adding their own tsp to the new detergents.
Does anyone here have any idea how much to add, per load, or per
pound of new detergent (to make a mix in advance)?


----------



## hardwareman

the actual substance that was removed is phosphorous, tsp can be used as a substitute with your detergent. try a teaspoon per load


----------



## Jazan

*Dishwasher Detergent WITH Phosphorus Available*

It turns out that only 17 states have banned phosphates in dishwasher detergent, but the commonly available brands seem to have removed it from the stuff they sell in all the states, anyhow.

However, for commercial purposes, like restaurants and institutions, some of them still make phosphate-containing detergents available. One of the sources is found at this link, and it is sold by the case, free delivery, too.

http://www.restockit.com/cascade-automatic-dishwasher-detergent-85-oz-%2834953pg%29.html


----------



## Roofmaster417

Jazan said:


> After noticing poor performance by our dishwasher I learned that in July 2010 many states banned tsp from the dishwasher detergents. Most of the manufacturers have banned it on their own in other states. I have read that some people are adding their own tsp to the new detergents.
> Does anyone here have any idea how much to add, per load, or per
> pound of new detergent (to make a mix in advance)?


I guess I might be a half wit but this tsp,is that a teaspoon? Please don't laugh too hard.Seriously what does the abbreviation mean?


----------



## MBatson

Roofmaster417 said:


> I guess I might be a half wit but this tsp,is that a teaspoon? Please don't laugh too hard.Seriously what does the abbreviation mean?


Trisodium phosphate - wikipedia


----------



## Jazan

*Trisodium Phosphate Sold In Paint Departments*

FYI, trisodium phosphate (TSP) is sold in paint stores or paint departments of places like Lowes or Home Deport. It comes in several sizes, but the smallest, and the most expensive per pound, is the one-pound box, which costs about four dollars. My original question at the top of this thread
was about how much TSP to add to a the "regular" detergent in my dishwasher for a load. Someone provided and answer, above. It might be a good idea to start with an even smaller amount to see how it works out
in your particular dishwasher with your "regular" non-TSP detergent.


----------



## davidleespangle

I use just a dusting of TSP at the bottom of the detergent holder in my dishwasher. It is probably around 1 Tsp, but I don't measure. 

It works great and my dishes so far are clean, residue free after a wash, and not marked up or otherwise harmed.


----------



## DangerMouse

So.... a tsp of tsp seems to be the consensus. :laughing:

Personally, I'd never own a dishwasher. What's the sense of owning one if you have to wash them in the sink first anyways????? Just finish the job! We all have two hands and share the responsibility. And anionic and nonionic surfactants seem to work just fine and do not kill fish.  Of course, you're not supposed to add bleach to it, but who washes their dishes in bleach????

DM


----------



## algored2deth

So let me ask this question: If you go to the stores like Lowes, etc., they also have a phosphate free TSP version. Has anybody tried that version and found that it worked? I realize the irony here since it seems to be a contradiction like free love, but it is a product that is available. Do you want the real stuff or TSP lite?


----------



## davidleespangle

*TSP of TSP*

I love it!


----------



## NitrNate

if my dishwasher was not performing well, i'd have a talk with her  but really, a lot of the performance is based on the water, hardness and minerals in your water can build up inside the dishwasher and clog it up slowly affecting performance over time. there are dishwasher cleaners, maybe try that first? softened water will pretty much solve any problems with clogging, water spots, poor cleaning, etc.


----------



## Jazan

*Thanks For The Responses*

I bought the commercial version of Cascade, which still contains phosphorus, probably in the compount trisodium phosphate. This is
available from restockit.com. It works very well. The addition of
trisodium phosphate to the newer detergents might wrok well, too,
but I haven't tried it because I found what I want at restockit.com.
Just search on that site for "Cascade with phosphate" and you'll
find that they sell it by the case, with free shipping.
Thanks again for all the comments and suggestions.


----------

